# Capriole's Color Me Magic



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We purchased Magic at the Boer-Nanza Production sale on Saturday! I had never bought a goat from a sale before, so it was pretty fun.  We couldn't be there Saturday so some friends bid for us and took her home Saturday. We just picked her up today. 

Magic is sire by Capriole's Valor. Her dam is a 2DOX doe with double Sumo in her lines. Valor is also the sire to our show doe Poppy.  

Magic conveniently came in heat while at our friend's place yesterday, and we're hoping she was bred to Camo.  She jumped fences to get to the buck... !! 

So, what do you think? Feel free to critique! She's not a show goat but I like her a lot.  She is a yearling.


----------



## edenkay101 (Feb 18, 2014)

I like her she reminds me of one go my does " 1 Smooth Cat "


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

She looks great! And I bet she'll look even better in a few years as she matures.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

She's pretty!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is one solid girl. Congrats!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Very pretty girl! I love her 1/2 and 1/2 butt!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I really like her I know she would be competitive if not win shows here so why do you say she isn't a show doe?


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Love her. She fits right in with the rest of your girls. :thumbup:

There were a few nice sales going on this weekend. They look like a ton of fun. I found a solid black doe that was gorgeous, but no way to get her here with such short notice


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you all!  

Roger, our last show this year is the State Fair in a week. We have two does in Magic's would be class already and both are way heavier muscled and wider. She's smaller framed and not as filled out. Sometimes the two I mentioned don't do real well, so I know this girl wouldn't just for lack of size and mass.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh I got you I thought you meant something physically was wrong with her. Well good luck at the state fair.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! Looking forward to it.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I like her  you have a doe with a white leg and now one with a red leg  but seriously she is beautiful congrats!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Some judges though don't like the muscles....they like more petite does. Not all look for big huge boers right? That is what I saw at a show last year. I was surprised to see a doe take first place that wasn't as big and muscly than some in the same class.

She is really pretty! Love color! We are hoping to breed our doe to color this year. Do you breed Camo to other people's does? Checking....would like some color in our herd. My daughter is on your list but doubt she will be getting anything anytime soon as she is down further on your waiting list.

Congrats! She is a pretty girl!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh just saw I don't think Camo is your's right? So maybe I missed something in your post.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah, that is the case sometimes, but rare. If Magic settles down and matures nicely we may show her next year. She's not trained to show at all right now, although she does lead pretty well.  

Camo is not ours. He lives at the farm who took Magic home from the sale for us. She jumped (or went under or through) 2 fences to get to the buck at their place! I put her in a kidding stall here as the others weren't letting her in the barn last night... and it was raining. An hour later I went to check on her and she was back in with the herd (out in the rain!)!! She's an escape artist! 

Camo's owners said they will not be doing outside breedings next year, but they might still end of this year?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok that is good to know. I had heard people really like the smaller boers....that people were starting to go with more dainty less braun type does. So this is interesting! 

Where are they located and how do I contact them?? Wonder how much they charge for breeding? I'd have to take my doe to them probably I would guess?? Need to have her bred before the end of the year and we really like his coloring.

Are there ABGA sponsored shows where people don't have to show on Saturday? Just curious.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

I think she looks great. I would be thrilled to own her. I love her muscle & her markings!:-D


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Kindlehope Farm in Chehalis owns Camo. They are on FB and have a website. Yes, you would need to take your doe to them and not sure what they charge for breeding.? We had 2 free breedings to him as a deal we worked out for a buck they bought from us.  

The WA State Fair is Wed/Thur/Fri. That's the only show I know of that isn't on a Saturday that isn't already over... there is usually one show on Saturday and one show on Sunday at ABGA shows.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

hlala::dazed: Ohhh....


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Magic just came in heat tonight, so Camo didn't breed her after-all. That's a little disappointing, but we'll breed her to the buck we have here right now and that should be a good cross too. Babe (a doe a friend had AI-d) came in heat several days ago  and so did a couple others, so we are going to have a bunch kidding at the same time this year. Just waiting on Liberty to come in heat and then I think they should all be bred.  Our other AI doe is on day 23 and she hasn't come in heat.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

*!*



Crossroads Boers said:


> Our other AI doe is on day 23 and she hasn't come in heat.


Yay! Who's that?
Is Dandi bred?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Capriole's Reddy To Rock. We AI-d her to Tuffy James.  

Oh yeah, Dandi. I don't think she's bred yet. She just went back to Terry at the sale as she didn't get bred the first time she was over there. It was early in the season though (June) so I'm not sure if she even came in heat. She should this time though.  Dazzle, Pokey, Babe and Magic are all due within 3-4 days. That is if they all took. All should be bred to Capriole's Shades of Shaq. I was hoping for more variety, but oh well. We like Rainbows a lot and she is a Shaq daughter.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Capriole's Reddy To Rock. We AI-d her to Tuffy James.  .


He's a very nice buck. I'll cross my fingers for you.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

What a pretty girl! Love the coloring!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

WOWZA.....she is gorgeous.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She's not a show goat, say whaa??
Make a sanwich out of her with two of mine (same general dob) on either side of her & you'd have a hunk of wide meat between two slices of thin bread, comparatively speaking.

oops Magic is a year older. never mind.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! I like her coloring a lot too. It will be fun to see what color kids she has. The buck she is bred to looks almost identical to our former buck Teflon. Mostly red with white legs and white sides.  

lol Nancy.  Magic is 19 months right now. Almost 20.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm sorry your having a hard time breeding everyone  I feel your pain I see my ' bred does' numbers going down (I think diamond is in heat today) but you have a nice buck there so I think you'll have some nice kiddos even if you get lack of sleep In 5 months lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

It's ok. I was hoping for earlier kidding but oh well. Our does end up kidding in February most of the time anyway. Shaq is leaving on the 21st so hopefully they will all be bred by then. If not we still have a plan C.  We're going to be boarding a really nice buck here for the winter.  

Here are some pictures from today. The black dapple is 2 or 3 months younger. She will be in Magic's "would be" class this week at the State Fair. So you can kind of see how Magic would be out-powered. Dazzle probably weighs 20lbs more although you can't really tell in the picture.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Pretty girls  And I love the hind ends on your goats. I found its hard to find does with nice bums.lol

Hope they all take for you. Should be some gorgeous kids next year. Did the chicken on a chain AI work out?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks.  Most should be bred now. The COAC AI did not take.   The other doe did take (I think) but it wasn't to Chicken. We still have two straws for COAC so hopefully we can get somebody bred to him next year.


----------

